# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 03/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tháng 3 lại sắp hết rồi. Như Didau có thông báo hôm qua, một nhóm đông các bạn nam đã có được vé xem đua xe và họ cũng đã mua vé máy bay để chuẩn bị lên đường đi Malaysia vào thứ 6 này. Chưa hết, 3 tuần nữa là đến ngày Tết truyền thống của Thái Lan và Lào. Didau đã giúp một số bạn chuẩn bị cho chuyến đi này  :Wink: . Còn các bạn, nếu vẫn chưa có kế hoạch gì thì đừng lãng phí những ngày nghỉ lễ nhé! Còn bây giờ là vé máy bay khuyến mãi của Air Asia và Cathay Pacific và giá vé cho khoảng thời gian sau lễ 30/4. Nếu bạn đang tìm vé cho thời gian tháng 4 thì vui lòng xem tại các cập nhật tuần vừa của Didau nhé!

*Nội địa*

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 26/03:1.450.000 VND  *  27/03  --> 29/03: 1.280.000 VND  *  30/03, 31/03: 1.780.000 VND  *  01/04: 1.100.000 VND_Lượt về_: 26/03, 01/04: 1.780.000 VND  *  27/03, 30/03, 31/03: 1.280.000 VND  *  28/03, 29/03: 1.100.000 VND *Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 26/03: 1.100.000 VND  *  27/03 --> 29/03, 01/04: 900.000 VND  *  30/03, 31/03: 1.320.000 VND_Lượt về_: 26/03: 26/03, 01/04: 1.320.000 VND  *  27/03: 1.000.000 VND  *  28/03:  1.100.000 VND  *  29/03, 31/03:  900.000 VND  *  30/03:  800.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 26/03, 27/03: 1.100.000 VND  *  28/03, 29/03, 01/04:  900.000 VND  *  30/03:  1.320.000 VND  *  31/03: hết vé_Lượt về_: 26/03: hết vé  *  27/03:  1.100.000 VND  *  28/03  --> 31/03:  900.000 VND  *  01/04: 1.320.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 26/03: 2.100.000 VND  *  27/03, 29/03, 30/03:  1.900.000 VND  *  28/03, 31/03, 01/04:  1.700.000 VND_Lượt về_: 26/03:  2.100.000 VND  *  27/03: 1.500.000 VND  *  28/03, 30/03 --> 01/04: 1.900.000 VND  *  29/03: 1.700.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 26/03 --> 28/03, 01/04: 2.100.000 VND  *  29/03:  2.300.000 VND  *  30/03, 31/03:  2.560.000 VND_Lượt về_: 26/03: 4.600.000 VND  *  27/03, 01: 04: 2.560.000 VND  *  28/03, 30/03, 31/03: 2.100.000 VND  *  29/03: 2.300.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 26/03, 27/03, 30/03, 31/03: 1.450.000 VND  *  28/03, 29/03:  1.100.000 VND  *  01/04:  1.780.000 VND_Lượt về_: 26/03: hết vé  *  27/03 --> 30/03, 01/04: 1.780.000 VND  *  31/03: 2.600.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 26/03: 1.080.000 VND  *  27/03, 29/03, 30/03: 1.340.000 VND  *  28/01, 31/01, 01/04: 1.210.000 VND_Lượt về_: 26/03: 1.600.000 VND  *  27/03,  30/03, 01/04: 1.470.000 VND  *  28/01: 1.210.000 VND  *  29/03, 31/03: 1.340.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 26/03: hết vé  *  27/03, 28/03: 1,200,000 VND  *  29/03, 31/03: 1,350,000 VND  *  30/03, 01/04: 1,500,000 VND  *_Lượt về_: 26/03, 01/04: 1,500,000 VND  *  27/03, 28/03, 31/03: 1,200,000 VND  *  29/03, 30/03: 1,350,000 VND  *  *Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

*Air Asia*

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 65$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 162$

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 59$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 137$

*Tp.HCM - Jarkata: 75$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 157$


*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 65$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 164$

*Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 79$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 179$

Điều kiện:
Thời gian đặt vé: 19/03 - 02/04/2012Thời gian bay: 27/05 - 30/09/2012Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Tiger Airways*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 121$*

*Hà Nội - Singapore: 212$*

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 26/03 - 01/04/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## nguyenvanlamqt8a

Bác nào mua vé máy bay đi quốc tế hay nội địa từ Hà Nội Pm cho em nhé 

Phòng vé máy bay VNTC
Địa chỉ: 58/120 Trần Cung, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
Điện Thoại: 04 85 877 865 091 66.99.045
Email: vntc@vntc.net

----------

